# The All Electric Superstore



## Pvl959 (Sep 24, 2010)

Let us convert your vehicle to electric. We offer all types of packages whether you are looking to have a daily driver or a performance based system.

Here at the AESS we offer simple transportation with electric propulsion from E-bikes, trikes to cars & trucks. We can do anything, from Porsches to Pickups, RV-EVs, and SUV’s, here at the one stop shop for all your EV needs! Check out our product pages to see what we have available.

High torque values merging with high RPMs and high HP, our electric race vehicles prove to be competitive and dependable.

Packages fine tuned for winning!
(our Evs can achieve over 1000 hp.)
Battery, controller, and motor combinations are carefully selected for particular
race lengths, torque, HP and speeds needed.

-Motors capable of 8000 RPM’s, at 340V and 2500 amps.
-2 and 3 motor groupings for incredible versatility and power.
-Power and energy selections scalable for weight/balance fine tuning.
-DC and/or AC power.
-Incredible ERAB system (energy recapturing air brakes) for later braking.
-Porsche autocross 911′s with over 1000 ft. lbs. of torque at only 1500 lbs.

Call 561-301-2369 for more information

www.theallelectricsuperstore.com


----------



## twright (Aug 20, 2013)

Your website expired.


----------

